# Twins fall out over infertility - letter in daily mail



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

Twin sisters fall out after one sister has three children (and is about to inform her sister that's she's expecting no4) while the other one is unable to have children. I know exactly what the childless sister feels like - her feelings of having it 'rubbed in her face' are very familiar. Just typifies how destructive infertility is.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2160125/BEL-MOONEY-My-childless-twin-sister-hates-Ive-able-family.html


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I read this and felt so sorry for her.  Her own Mother and sister have cut her out of their life, because she has children.  She even offered to be a surrogate or lend her money for IVF.  

I don't get the 'rubbing it in you face' attitude though.  Is she supposed to have children, but lock them away in a cupboard and not talk about them?

Thank god I have the sister I do.  She has had a failed IVF (she has blocked tubes) and has supported me to.  She also adores my son.

It is a terrible situation to be in.

Stacey
X


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

What a really interesting article.  I can see it from both sides; the sister lucky enough to have 4 children should not hide them away, and should absolutely rejoice in the fact that she has been able to concieve her family so easily.  But I also completely agree with the statement in the reply which says "but of all the unfairnesses in this letter, surely you can see that your sister’s situation is by far the worst?".  It reminds me of when my best friend told me she was pregnant, after a few days of things being a 'bit awkward' between us, she emailed me to tell me she felt like she was being punished (i.e. my reaction to her pregnancy!) - I told her that if anyone felt like they were being punished....it was me.  Infertility is such a crazy mind-bending situation to be in, and as I've said many times before "it's amazing what infertility can do to an otherwise sane mind!"........

xx


----------

